# What are painted turtles?



## pete12 (Jun 10, 2008)

hi guys what are painted turtles their are some for sale on petlink.:shock:


----------



## cris (Jun 10, 2008)

They are turtles.


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 10, 2008)

they are a speices of turtle. look them up, you might learn something


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 10, 2008)

God was bored and had a lil paint spare


----------



## 17zon (Jun 20, 2008)

*Painted Turtle*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



Painted Turtle




 


*Midland Painted Turtle*

4 1/2" - 5 1/2"
Large, alternating scutes and oval plastral blotch that varies in size from turtle to turtle
Range: _Southern Quebec and Southern Ontario to Tennessee. Northwest Georgia and extreme Northeastern Alabama_
*Southern Painted Turtle*

4" - 5"
Broad orange or red stripe on back, occasionally yellow stripe
Plain yellow plastron which may have one or two tiny black spots
Range: _Southern Illinois to the Gulf of Mexico. Southwest Alabama to Southeastern Oklahoma. Isolated colony in central Texas_
*Western Painted Turtle*


 


A young Western Painted Turtle



3 1/2" - 7"
Netlike pattern on carapace
Dark, branched pattern on plastron
Range: _Southwestern Ontario and Southern Missouri to the Pacific Northwest_


----------



## 17zon (Jun 20, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Painted_Turtle try this it has some pics and tells you all about the turtle like food ect..


----------



## aftcra (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi 17zon,

The Painted Turtles that are advertised in Australia are the Australian ones and not the American ones! In American sites they call Aussie Painteds ' Red-bellied Short-necked turtles' so they don't get confused.

We call them Painted Turtles in Australia and hope that people do their research in Australian sites, knowing that exotic reptiles are illegal in Australia. 

The scientific name is Emydura subglobosa subglobosa.

Anyone wishing to research the Painted Turtles (as advertised) could try searching the scientific name. 

In a nutshell, they are a tropical species that only occurs in the Jardine River in far-north Qld (and PNG). They are omnivorous and have to be housed indoors, in a large aquarium, for their entire lives in most parts of Australia.

They are quite a small species only attaining a straight carapace length of up to 22-23 cms.

Hope this helps,

Gab


----------



## 17zon (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Aftcra,

cool thanks 4 that, you learn somthing new everyday, i will have to hava look on google (lol).. i had never hurd of this turtle before but thanks i do now...


----------

